# Tampa Report - Bayshore Blvd - 12/13/2006



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Decided to take a walk this morning and wow the water must be getting warmer. Saw snook everywhere, Ladys, Large Jacks, Sharks, and even a Tarpon rolling. Ran back to the house to grab my rod and headed back for some action. 
Decided to walk the trail and do some site fishing. Ended up with 4 nice jacks, a couple ladys , almost a nice shark but, unfortunately no snook. I put it right in there face but, no takers. If anyone can figure out those darn wiley snook please publish a book cause you'll be rich.  

Gear: 
Quantum Catalyst on a GLoomis GL3 6'6" MH Fast
30lb PP 30lb Shock
DOA Glow Shrimp

Those Jacks are sure fun to fight on light gear.  

A couple picks of the Jacks. The steps are very wide and I wear a size 11.  








I had to stretch for this shot. LOL








A couple pics of my neighborhood.
















Some Rays. Tried to get a pic where it would look like they were flying in the clouds but, that didn't work out so well.  









If I weren't so busy trying to catch em I would post some snook pics.  Maybe I'll take a walk tommorow without my rig. Not likely  
Anyway not amazing news but, I had fun and I thought I would share. 
Tight Lines!


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*Congrats*

Nice fish, and nice 'hood too.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Great tip*

that was given to me in my early snook days If you saw them....Forget it cause they already saw you I went thru the same thing, i would put the bait right on their nose. And they would swim away (slowly) just to piss me off more ..So if you know they are in that area cast into it, from far enough were they don't see (or feel you walking) then and only then you might have a shot at one... There is a dock off the west coast, where they just lay up and people throw baitfish to them. And they just swim up and eat it...the dock owners don't allow any fishing, and they also have the water rights in front of the dock, so you can't drive a boat and start fishing....But some of those snook are as long as your leg  and that is the only place i have ever seen Snook eat a baitfish in clear water, with people right there on top of them....I will try and see if i can find the place and post it.....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tip jetty. That seems to be the case.  Another thing I read in an article on floridasportsman is that snook primarily feed only when it is easy primarily @ night or on strong tidal flows. The rest of the time they just conservere their energy. 
http://www.floridasportsman.com/sportfish/0003_snook_at_a_glance/
The snook I have been spotting have all been about leg length or more. I suppose they didn't get that big by being easy to catch.  
I'm also still working on my technique with different artificals. I'm a live bait man so the arties are a new world for me. Guess I just need to spend more time on the water and learn. Which I don't mind at all.  
Thanks again.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Another*

thing is they have a turn on and turn off switch they might only feed for 30min during that tide flow using lures is hard when the water is clear...(again they didnt get that big by being dumb LOL) I only use lures late at nite, and not often...I use livebait almost 99% of the time another tip is when you know they are bunch up like that.....throw a handful of livebait (small) right into them. Then wait and throw one with a hook in it (Freelining, no weight, leader tie uni knot to the main line) and this has work for me many times. How do you think all those guides get Snook for their clients chumming livebait right on top of them....will hit their turn on switch...But don't forget we are talking about Snook...And they have a way out of making us look stupid most of time....and thats why i love fishing for them. Got to hate them and love them at the same time....Good luck and great pictures...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Ever see the game traxball?? they throw the ball back and fourth with a curved hand thrower..
I used a guide once that took live bait and threw the bait far with one of these. It was like HI LIE (how ever you spell it..) for bait fish and worked great. He was chumming live bait with a long throw...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*nice pics and report.*

Those jacks are ALOT of fun.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

*You Da Man*

RHORM,

MAN YOU ARE REALY TEARING IT UP DOWN THERE. I'M GLAD TO SEE YOU LIVIN IT UP. KEEP UP THE WORK MAN IT'S INSIPIRATION TO GUY'S LIKE ME. I KNOW YOU KNOW HOW IT FILLS TO BE UP HERE WISHIN YOU WERE THERE.
ANYWAYS, KEEP ON KEEPIN ON MAN!!!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

DORIGHT said:


> RHORM,
> 
> MAN YOU ARE REALY TEARING IT UP DOWN THERE. I'M GLAD TO SEE YOU LIVIN IT UP. KEEP UP THE WORK MAN IT'S INSIPIRATION TO GUY'S LIKE ME. I KNOW YOU KNOW HOW IT FILLS TO BE UP HERE WISHIN YOU WERE THERE.
> ANYWAYS, KEEP ON KEEPIN ON MAN!!!


Your right about that. When I was in Atlanta I would order new gear and just look at it everyday. I remember tying a dog toy to my line and playing with the dogs just for some action.  LOL It used to be so difficult to plan a day to Tybee when I was off work, the conditions were right and the crowd @ a minimum. Hope to see you down here one day DORIGHT!  Until then there is always squirrel fishing. LOL. Have you been down to the chattahoochee yet for trout? Another thing I wanted to do when I was there was get into some striper action @ Lake Lanier.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Vic*

same thing the guide was doing for us, but he took a milk container cut it at a angle...and he would grab the bait in it. And threw it pretty damn far, Sometime it worth the money to go out with a guide, and pick up on a much of little tips. That works for them year long....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Pretty soon I'm gonna have to get into stealth mode and explore some docks for bait. I guess I'll find out real quick which ones I'm not welcome on. Haven't seen much along the seawall for baits just needles (Heard cobia love em). Gotta get me a bike and pimp it out with a place for my cast net and bait bucket. I was hoping it wouldn't come to this. I'll keep trying the lures for now (maybe I'll get lucky) until I get frustrated enough to resort to drastic measures.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

rhorm said:


> When I was in Atlanta I would order new gear and just look at it everyday. I remember tying a dog toy to my line and playing with the dogs just for some action.


That's exactly what I do these days. Can't wait til summer

How are you fishing the shrimp? i can never figure out exactly how to do it from a bridge.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*It*

looks like you took that picture of the bridge at low tide?? if you have a small pole, just catch some pinfish or any other bait fish...again really small hook and light sinker. They should be closer to the shoreline. If you get ahold of some shrimp (hopefully jumbos) freeline them around those piling, if there is a snook he will hit that shrimp...(Again as long as he doesnt see you) as far as lures. Thats looks like a great place for terror eyes (softlure) and thats the type of bridge where you can do alot of pitching livebait....I am just getting sick looking at that picture That looks like Snook heaven. I would go and fish it at nite, less of everything. (Cars, people) during the day remember where you saw the Snooks. Then hit that same spot late at nite, and cast outside of the lights....thats where they will be. Try that and let us know how you did....i would perfer livebait...


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> looks like you took that picture of the bridge at low tide?? if you have a small pole, just catch some pinfish or any other bait fish...again really small hook and light sinker. They should be closer to the shoreline. If you get ahold of some shrimp (hopefully jumbos) freeline them around those piling, if there is a snook he will hit that shrimp...(Again as long as he doesnt see you) as far as lures. Thats looks like a great place for terror eyes (softlure) and thats the type of bridge where you can do alot of pitching livebait....I am just getting sick looking at that picture That looks like Snook heaven. I would go and fish it at nite, less of everything. (Cars, people) during the day remember where you saw the Snooks. Then hit that same spot late at nite, and cast outside of the lights....thats where they will be. Try that and let us know how you did....i would perfer livebait...


 Yeah the tide was just coming in when I took the pic. I've done the live bait thing since I was a kid and it's really the only way I know. I usually freeline. I kinda want to get the artificial thing down. Live bait is just hard to come by when traveling lite. I just bring my rig and a pair of pliers. I was thinking about bringing another rig and a bait bucket but, I tend to cover alot of ground on foot and don't want to lug a bunch of gear around or have to travel to the bait shop and come back to fish down the street. Just want to pitch and jig for now. I would prefer live bait as well but, I like to have a place to settle, tie up my bait bucket, have a cooler of beverages and fish. Bayshore is just to busy for that. Next time I go to Picnic Island (The trout hole) I may just bring back a few greenies with me and go out there late @ nite when the joggers are sleeping but, in the meantime I guess I gotta learn through trial and error. Thanks for all your help. Do you come to Tampa often? Maybe we'll hook up one day for some snookin.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Forgot to mention there is a street cone and some barricades in the water down the trail towards channelside that have turned in to a little artificial reef. Most of the time there are a couple snook hiding by it. Urban fishin @ it's best. LOL


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I go*

to clearwater(friend live there) and fish the last bridge before you hit the inlet. A couple of years back, we used to hit the bridges all over tampa at nite. Then head back to Orlando and go to work and you always think you can catch up on sleep. (But don't) And my fishing was cut short when we got all those Hurricanes. The last couple of years, I was on a hurricane relief team, that work for all the malls in fla....And the money was just to crazy to pass up And i also help coach a ladys softball team. And I was bowling alot, and going to alot of tournments The reason i started fishing this year is because i got hurt. And has to stop everything, so i got back into fishing And catching Snook on lures is great. It becomes more of a hunt, and you have learn new things. One of the guys here (KodiakZach) went down to south east fla. And got some monster Snooks, maybe he will jump in and give you a few tips. Or you can PM him, he pretty good about giving great info. Just don't ask him about braid or big reels....and for godsake stay away from anything that start with UglyStik   But he is the guy to ask about working a softlure under bridges....Go check out his threads, he got some great pictures of those Snooks he caught. all i know is livebait


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

rhorm said:


> Your right about that. When I was in Atlanta I would order new gear and just look at it everyday. I remember tying a dog toy to my line and playing with the dogs just for some action.  LOL It used to be so difficult to plan a day to Tybee when I was off work, the conditions were right and the crowd @ a minimum. Hope to see you down here one day DORIGHT!  Until then there is always squirrel fishing. LOL. Have you been down to the chattahoochee yet for trout? Another thing I wanted to do when I was there was get into some striper action @ Lake Lanier.


I WAS AT THE HOOCH TWO WEEKS AGO GOT OVE 40 TROUT IN ABOUT 3 HOURS. KEPT FIVE 
TATERS. ALL WERE CAUGHT ON A CD5 RAPALA
JUST BELOW ABBOTS BRIDGE. NUTHING LIKE OCEAN FISH THOUGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

DORIGHT said:


> I WAS AT THE HOOCH TWO WEEKS AGO GOT OVE 40 TROUT IN ABOUT 3 HOURS. KEPT FIVE
> TATERS. ALL WERE CAUGHT ON A CD5 RAPALA
> JUST BELOW ABBOTS BRIDGE. NUTHING LIKE OCEAN FISH THOUGH!!!!!!!!!


I hear ya. I'm in it for the fight. Like the eats too but, I don't care what I catch as long as it puts up a good fight. I use very light gear but, quality gear to withstand all the punishment.  When I was in the ATL I used to go to Alpharetta to catch carp. Seemed like I got a little more tug out of em than the rest. LOL  Still want to get back up there and charter a striper trip on Lanier. Never got to do that when I was there. Maybe some day. 
Man I love some rainbow trout. Did you keep any?


----------



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi,

Im staying at the embassy suites on Westshore Blvd. Bayshore and Gandy Bridge are near the area right? Id like to try the Bayshore first, any tips on which spots are productive? How about bridges, do I go north or south after crossong bay to bay street? I could use some directions, as you can see, Im not a local.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

This time of year it's been hit or miss for me. I live a couple blocks from Bayshore so I just walk the trail and site fish with light gear and jigs. Sometimes I get lucky sometimes I just get some exercise and walk home.  Not sure what's been goin on @ Gandy Bridge. Tried a couple times last month but, no luck (Was too cold @ the time). I tell ya what the best bet would be is to look up Gandy Bait and Tackle and call em or stop by. They are very nice and would point you in the right direction. I'll look around for ya too and see what's close to you. Not sure where Embassy Suites are as I've only been here a couple months. I'm guessing by the Mall. If you take Dale Mabry south to Bay to Bay go east and it will run into Bayshore. Take a left on Bayshore and look for parking. For Gandy Bridge take Westshore south to Gandy and make a right and you'll see Gandy Bait and Tackle on the right. Keep on going and you'll see Friendship Trail(Gandy Bridge) just before the bridge on the right. There are a couple more parks as well. Since your visiting I would find a way to atleast check out the skyway piers as well. Good luck and if I find anything closer to you I'll holla.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Another park I found is Ballast Point (which I might try tommorow) It is located @ Interbay and Bayshore. They say there is a pier there. If you take Bayshore south to Interbay it will be on the left. (Might be some cobia around)  

Also there is Picnic Island. I've been there a couple times. You can catch greenies and the trout bite just before sunset. You get there by going south on Westshore until it turns into Commerce and follow the signs for Picnic Island.


----------



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey rhorm,

Thanks for the reply. Although I was not able to read it early on, I did find my way to Gandy. I got skunked though. I appreciate your suggestions but like you said, since im visiting, might as well try skyway Pier
Cheers


----------

